# Prime pour localisation d'une MAC confirmée pour la police



## freelense (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Suite à une escroquerie de l'acheteur, le dépôt de 2 plaintes ( la seconde étant sur l&#8217;intermédiaire financier )

J'offre une prime de 100 Euros à qui permettra de localiser avec certitude et rémanente l'adresse MAC 40 30 04 96 D0 3D ( adresse wifi ) ou 40 30 04 96 D0 3C ( adresse bluetooth du device pour que la police puisse intervenir.

Le traitement par la brigade de répression se faisant à la probabilité de résolution rapide face aux nombreux dossiers qui s'empilent peut être faute de moyen.

La communauté originelle apple  se doit soutien face aux malintentionnés qui volent nos devices.

La localisation de ce matériel devrait être dans la banlieue sud de Paris le soir, et peut être sur Paris, un site de fac dans la journée en semaine.

S'agissant d'un appareil nomade, l'information pour la police serait bien sur une IP fixe de connexion via une box d'un opérateur qui pourrait être définie dans l'information qui serait remise.

Pour plus d'info sur le commissariat qui est diligenté de la plainte et qui attestera de la prime merci de me contacter.

Merci d'avance pour toutes aides directes ou indirectes qui permettrons de traquer l'escroc.

Cordialement Mac

Philippe


----------



## plogoff (19 Octobre 2011)

freelense a dit:


> La communauté originelle apple  se doit soutien face aux malintentionnés qui volent nos devices.



On peut s'inscrire à ton club? ça a l'air super sympa...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (20 Janvier 2012)

Et si t'écrivais en français, espèce d'imposteur.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Janvier 2012)

freelense a dit:


> La communauté originelle apple  se doit soutien face aux malintentionnés qui volent nos devices.



Aïe ! Mon &#339;il ! 


Sur ce site, quelques instructions qui peut-être peuvent s'appliquer dans ton cas : http://www.macbook-fr.com/v3/annonces/machines_volees_article79.html?id_machine=2

Petite recherche en cours sur la localisation d'adresse MAC. ... ... [Edit : Impossible à moins de se trouver sur le même réseau que lui]

Tu as reçu des email de la part de l'acheteur ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2012)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Et si t'écrivais en français, espèce d'imposteur.



Et si tu écrivais...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Janvier 2012)

C'est peut-être familier ou vulgaire, mais c'est juste.


----------

